# Pewter x Pastel



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

What would the outcome be of the above?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Best possible outcome - Stirling.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Super Pastel :2thumb:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

eggs :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Best possible outcome - Stirling.


isn't that in scotland? :whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

third time lucky : victory:

1/8 normal - cinny - super pastel - sterling
2/8 pastel - pewter

all chance per egg of course


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> isn't that in scotland? :whistling2:


Smart arse


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Smart arse


illitterut


----------



## GylesHall (Sep 6, 2010)

I like them all personally but I do prefer the silver bullets..although killer bees are amazing, it seems to be harder to find the silver morphs. Good luck and you'll have awesome babies no matter what you chose! P.S. send me one when they are born lol!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

GylesHall said:


> I like them all personally but I do prefer the silver bullets..although killer bees are amazing, it seems to be harder to find the silver morphs. Good luck and you'll have awesome babies no matter what you chose! P.S. send me one when they are born lol!



My plan is that if i can't afford anything i'll have a good go at breeding my own (it's more enjoyable this way too as you grow them on & then breed them :2thumb. I love Pewters but didn't really want to spend that sort of money on one so will be aiming to breed my own (ok i have a Super Pastel male & will be picking up a Cinny female next week & for the cost of both these i could of bought a Pewter), but i'd rather try to breed my own one, also means i will still have the Super Pastel to put through other morphs too:2thumb:.


----------

